# Bathroom HVAC duct



## unicursalhex (Jan 18, 2011)

Floor is fine, its most common. I try to put em below the towel rack


----------



## 1stclasso (Feb 12, 2011)

I have been searching online for the procedure on this and i cant find one.
How do i support the vent? if there is a lip on it, where does it mount? I plan on 12" tiles on the floor.

Anybody know of a good tutorial for this?


----------



## Subcooled (Jan 21, 2011)

1stclasso said:


> So my question is, What do you guys think about Floor HVAC Vents in the bathroom? Im wondering because it will be close to the tub!


Keep in mind when considering your floor location on how it throws (direction and velocity) as you don't to step out of the bath or shower and have it blow on your wet body.

No matter how hot that air it will feel cold and uncomfortable.


----------



## 1stclasso (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes I have thought about that, but its the only choice I have that will give it a non impeded path.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I was told floor vents in the bathroom or any wet room are against code and not allowed.

6" off the floor toe kick registers were the only thing I could install.

DM


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> I was told floor vents in the bathroom or any wet room are against code and not allowed.
> 
> 6" off the floor toe kick registers were the only thing I could install.
> 
> DM


That must be a local code--or a new one--Floor vents in bathrooms are common in this area.---I like the idea of wall vents in a wet area--Mike--


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

When this was a mobile, there was a floor vent right next to the toilet!
When I was talking to the inspector about where to put the new vents, he said I cannot put them on the floor because of 'Legionnaires' disease" if water gets down in the ducts.... go figure....

DM


----------



## HVACDave (Oct 16, 2007)

I have put vents underneath the vanity cabinet and cut a vent into the toe kick to let the heat out from under the cabinet before in a bathroom. Works good and no vent to stub your toe on.


----------

